# QZ Modifier



## tlhammond (Aug 21, 2014)

Is there anyone using the QZ modifier (CRNA is non-medically directed - pays at 100%) when billing for anesthesia in the state of Ohio?  If yes, under what conditions?  One of our clients has asked about using this modifier but we are getting mixed feedback from various sources.  It was my understanding that if working in a facility setting or if owned by a physician/physician group you can not use the QZ modifier.  Any insight on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ceesh2009 (Aug 21, 2014)

As far as I knew the QZ modifier is always billed with CRNA cases -- regardless of the State. with general anes -- if MAC  use QZQS.


----------

